

DigitalOcean vs SoftLayer performance benchmark - nodesocket
http://blog.commando.io/digitalocean-vs-softlayer-performance-benchmark

======
codewright
I use DigitalOcean but this is silly.

1\. SoftLayer is well known for being over-priced.

2\. They have a startup program you can use to get like $10k in credits.

3\. DigitalOcean isn't anywhere near saturated. Remember the golden days of
EC2? It'll quickly deteriorate.

4\. You don't use dedis exclusively for the "bang per buck", you use them for
the peace of mind and knowing your I/O isn't going to plummet by 3/4s because
a new subscriber landed on your node, thereby fucking your database to hell.

5\. I want dedis from DigitalOcean.

6\. Don't use multi-cast ElasticSearch clusters on DigitalOcean.

~~~
nodesocket
The server benchmarked on SoftLayer is not dedicated, it is on their
CloudLayer platform (virtual machines).

~~~
codewright
Then this is even sillier, SoftLayer non-dedi is pointless, they're notorious
for being overpriced as a brand.

~~~
nodesocket
Pricing aside, we were stunned at the performance difference. Never expected
3.2X improved performance from DigitalOcean.

~~~
codewright
They're not saturated yet.

DO's CPU performance has generally been worse than Linode's in benchmarks and
that was before the recent Linode upgrade so they're probably even further
behind now.

It's not that DO is good, it's that SoftLayer is terrible. Don't use SoftLayer
as a benchmark for anything but wasting your money.

Also these kinds of blog posts are a waste of time.

<http://serverbear.com/>

------
codewright
Just use <http://serverbear.com/> and be liberated from blog spam like this.

------
anizan
ramnode has a similar benchmark figure to digitalocean. the catch in these
cheap vps providers is that the ram isnt really dedicated which you only come
to know once you consistently use a high % of it

~~~
zagi
RAM is dedicated on DigitalOcean, CPU's are not - the virtual cores are shared
to some extent on almost any cloud provider if you do the math.

